# Serial number search on Muncie 4-speed led to this



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

I have been searching (unsuccessfully by the way) for the partial VIN on the Muncie 4 speed in my 68 GTO . As I am getting real familiar with the underside of the car and the garage floor, I have found the casting number and the stamped date code on the passenger side of the case as well as the metal tag on the driver side. That's when I discovered the broken spring hanging down, obviously no longer doing what it was intended to do back in '68. I have included pics in hopes somebody can tell me what I am looking at and how to replace the spring as I have no idea where it's supposed to connect. The pics are on the driver side, forward (toward the engine) of the transmission casing. Oh yeah, where is that partial VIN? I have used a mirror, as well as a lighted endoscope in searching without sucess. Thank you for any help you can offer on these two questions!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok















View attachment 152142


----------



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

The Spring connects the Swivel End of your Clutch Z-Bar to the Clutch Fork at the Bell Housing. 

If you look at your second image the broken end of the Spring is still visible in the hole at the end of your Clutch Fork. 

Ames Performance has the Spring (among others).

Effort is an afternoon with good weather and a little muscle to replace the Spring as it will be under tension. 

Reference the below and hope all goes well.


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

Thanks Scott, mine obviously isnt next to the date code, so what am I looking at in pic #2? Maybe top side on the driver side where it connects with bell housing?


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

1971LemansWisc said:


> The Spring connects the Swivel End of your Clutch Z-Bar to the Clutch Fork at the Bell Housing.
> 
> If you look at your second image the broken end of the Spring is still visible in the hole at the end of your Clutch Fork.
> 
> ...


Thanks 1971LemansWisc1 I appreciate the help!


----------



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

Forgot I had this ... 1968 Clutch Linkage Diagram. Your broken Spring is labelled “Return Spring”. You are Welcome!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

From the 68 Service Manual. If not there, look at the upper left side near the bell housing. 
Penciled gear ratios are for a Dearborn 3 spd.


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

O52 said:


> From the 68 Service Manual. If not there, look at the upper left side near the bell housing.
> Penciled gear ratios are for a Dearborn 3 spd.
> 
> View attachment 152152


Thank you, sir


----------



## gtojoe68 (Jan 4, 2019)

The springs are certainly a treat - however clutch engagement will dramatically improve. You may need to do some adjustment with the adjusting rod to fork once the springs are in. I recommend replacing both at same time - Ames sells the set and they were quality 4 yrs ago when I installed as replacement on my 68.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

That is the easier spring to replace. Even easier if you adjust the clutch rod to it's shortest position and then readjust after the new spring is on. The one that goes from the Z-bar to the frame is a huge PIA to install. That one you need to muscle it into place. I used a very large pair of machinist style pliers when I did mine. As others have said, replace all of them while you're under there. Figure if one of them actually broke, the others may not be far behind.


----------

